# My statement is here..I drove even less but made more money...uber is more profitable now



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

I am driving less than what i used to drive at 2 dollars a mile..but making more money.
lets all hope the guarantees stay here. 

the .80 cents a mile that everyone including me was *****ing about is turning out to be a good thing. its all about being tactical.

this extra money in the name of guarantess is part of the $250millon that uber was thrown at and they dont mind burning through it. enjoy while it lasts

TRIP EARNINGS
$244.79
+
MISCELLANEOUS aka Guarantees
$278.13
=
TOTAL PAYOUT
$522.92


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I used to do $400 - $500 each night friday and saturday. Now, with the guarantee, it took me four night shifts 10 hours each to earn the same amount.


----------



## 2pi (Nov 25, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> I am driving less than what i used to drive at 2 dollars a mile..but making more money.
> lets all hope the guarantees stay here.
> 
> the .80 cents a mile that everyone including me was *****ing about is turning out to be a good thing. its all about being tactical.
> ...


That's why now with the guarantees the name of the game is to drive the least. No dead miles. As soon as a trip finishes stop and chill....waiting for the next trip to come up. No need to chase business. Just to make sure you meet the guarantee conditions.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> I am driving less than what i used to drive at 2 dollars a mile..but making more money.
> lets all hope the guarantees stay here.
> 
> the .80 cents a mile that everyone including me was *****ing about is turning out to be a good thing. its all about being tactical.
> ...


But, what happens when the guarantee disappears? It is safe to say that the Uber plan is to drop the guarantee and claim that everyone will be fine.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Trip earnings-219.02
Guarantee- 87.05
Total Payout- 306
Plus, $25 in tips, so about $18/hr pre expenses.

My pay statement said I worked 18.33 hrs, my weekly statement said I worked 20.1...not sure where that other 1.77 hour went?
Drove about 400 miles @ 50 mpg, so $20 on gas, plus wear and tear.


----------



## 2pi (Nov 25, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> But, what happens when the guarantee disappears? It is safe to say that the Uber plan is to drop the guarantee and claim that everyone will be fine.


Supposedly the last reduction in rates and guarantees are temporary....if the guarantees go away and the rates don't came back up then it's just plain absurd to keep doing it. I might as well give rides for free and call it a charity.

And even when they come back to the higher rates, it remains to be seen how much business there will be....in particular in MIA where there is an excess of drivers and the high season ends in April.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

thedarkstar said:


> I am driving less than what i used to drive at 2 dollars a mile..but making more money.
> lets all hope the guarantees stay here.
> 
> the .80 cents a mile that everyone including me was *****ing about is turning out to be a good thing. its all about being tactical.
> ...


Show an old statement and a new.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

The problem I'm having is that I'm getting pings from WAY further away. I used to get 5 min or less the majority of the time. Before January, the longest one I ever got was maybe 9 min. I got one Friday night that was 20 minutes away and I'm getting 10-15 minutes all the time now. AND on top of it, the requests end up being longer trips after pick up. I'm getting more and more pick ups from everywhere wanting to go to the airport. I tried starting out in an area that was more remote, hoping I'd get less pings and they'd be from one point in that area to another point in that area, but no, they all want to go WAY far away. Lots more multiple stops too. It's seriously replacing the bus here in DFW for a lot of people that got their cars repo'd. Now I ask about 1 out of every three pax to give me a 5 because Uber is threatening to deactivate me, and my rating has gone up about 0.2 in 3 weeks.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> The problem I'm having is that I'm getting pings from WAY further away. I used to get 5 min or less the majority of the time. Before January, the longest one I ever got was maybe 9 min. I got one Friday night that was 20 minutes away and I'm getting 10-15 minutes all the time now. AND on top of it, the requests end up being longer trips after pick up. I'm getting more and more pick ups from everywhere wanting to go to the airport. I tried starting out in an area that was more remote, hoping I'd get less pings and they'd be from one point in that area to another point in that area, but no, they all want to go WAY far away. Lots more multiple stops too. It's seriously replacing the bus here in DFW for a lot of people that got their cars repo'd. Now I ask about 1 out of every three pax to give me a 5 because Uber is threatening to deactivate me, and my rating has gone up about 0.2 in 3 weeks.


If the guarantee requires you to do 1 job per hour then take a distant ping, take your time getting there, sms the client that u r on the way and hang tight. Make sure its the only job you do in the hour, so take it real slow when folk are on board


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> If the guarantee requires you to do 1 job per hour then take a distant ping, take your time getting there, sms the client that u r on the way and hang tight. Make sure its the only job you do in the hour, so take it real slow when folk are on board


You make a good point, and I tried that Sunday. I got 2 different pings way off in a suburb where I waited afterward for a long time, not moving to reduce dead miles. My problem is that I went long enough without a ping that I had to go to a busier part of the city to get multiple pings per hour later in the day to catch up to my 1ping/hr average. I had to get like 10 pings in the last 3.5 hours Sunday to catch up. Those were the ones that wanted to go all over the metro area pushing my average $/hr over the guarantee.

Edit: 2 pings I received earlier that morning were over 10 min away and I called, told them how far and they canceled. So I'm trying to be more discretionary as well.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Make the most of the minimum guarantee, it will be gone at the end of the winter!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Markopolo said:


> Make the most of the minimum guarantee, it will be gone at the end of the winter!


Hopefully, gas will have gone up by then. More math will put itself in the minds of more ppl.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I try to load up my rides at the start. If plan on working 5 hours, I try to get 3 or 4 the first couple hours, then go to a dead zone. Worked ok one night, but Saturday I couldn't get away from a busy area and ended up doing 13 rides in 9 hours.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I saw on another thread that the Dallas guarantee ended yesterday.

I had a marvelous night last night, we get a $12 guarantee for non-peak. 6 hours on the clock, 7 rides, average $4.93 per hour, got 2 lift rides as well for $13 and a $10 tip. All in all $75 net for driving 31 miles. 

Best night gaming the guarantees so far. Now, if I could just get them to pay me properly for them ...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

My invoice:

Trip Earnings: $73.48
Miscellaneous:$226.23
Total Payout: $299.71

I worked six hours where I did 18 trips that averaged $6.13 per trip, and put 100 miles on my car.

I then hid online for another 12 hours.

Gaming the guarantee is the only way to make a profit at these rates. 

$300 for 100 miles, or $300 for 600 miles. The mileage consumes your profit. It makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

2pi said:


> Supposedly the last reduction in rates and guarantees are temporary....if the guarantees go away and the rates don't came back up then it's just plain absurd to keep doing it. I might as well give rides for free and call it a charity.


As far as I know all every "temporary" rate cut that Uber has ever done has become permanent, and I'm not aware of them ever raising their prices.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

When I first started I tried to get as many rides as possible to make money, especially longer trips. Now I love 3 mile minimun fares once an hour. What does this say about Uber's business model that drivers want to work less to increase earnings. When the guarantees go away, without price increases, even the most die hard driver will be forced to quit when they have to decide whether to eat or buy gas and tires but certainly not both.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> I used to do $400 - $500 each night friday and saturday. Now, with the guarantee, it took me four night shifts 10 hours each to earn the same amount.


I know your pain. The guarantee pulls in more drivers and the night's total rides for Uber is higher. However each "individual" driver gets less runs. 
All depends on how you want to place your bet.
Uber is about meeting the needs of the riders, not the needs of the driver.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> Trip earnings-219.02
> Guarantee- 87.05
> Total Payout- 306
> Plus, $25 in tips, so about $18/hr pre expenses.
> ...


Scrap the gas cost. In reality if your car is five yrs or younger it cost you north of .50 or more per mile for "all miles, including deadhead". If the car is older than five years it might be less than .50 cents a mile.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Just when you are done mastering the art of guaranteed fares, Uber will tear apart the rule book. 
I am Kalanick, I do what I want.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

I think more people need to understand how to make these guarantees work for them. I'm making just a little less than I was before the rate cut but drive 1/2 as much. It's all about finding the right places to hangout. Might as well enjoy it now because it won't last. 

Plus, the more people that do this will help keep the guarantees in place longer. The operations manager told me that the guarantees will be in place until the drivers' average fare/hr is back to where it was prior to the cut - my current fare/hr is like $8, used to be probably around $25. Drag the average down and help us all.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> Trip earnings-219.02
> Guarantee- 87.05
> Total Payout- 306
> Plus, $25 in tips, so about $18/hr pre expenses.
> ...


$300÷400 miles= .75 per mile
Less gas
Less depreciation
LESS LESS LESS

YOU'RE PAYING UBER!!

WAKE UP


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

I had a great week, drove about 350-400 miles in total (that's including some personal driving too), but just had short fares - My total fares (including srf, uber fee.. etc) was about $300, but I'll get about $500 from the guarantee, so over $700 in total. Can't complain - for this week. 

Also got around $50-60 in tips and a pax got me dinner one night! Woo!


----------

